# Driving Carts & CDE



## Cate L. (Jul 20, 2021)

I know that this topic has probably been brought up multiple times but all the threads I can find are pretty old 
and didn't quite answer my questions. I have a 32" mini mare and am looking into getting her a new cart. 

I really want to start taking her to some CDE's but I don't think our current cart would be well suited to the cones and marathon. 
I have been interested in the Hyperbike for a long time and my question is can you drive it in all phases of the CDE?(has anyone done so?)
I've been leaning towards it over some of the other EE carts because of its lighter weight design.
Does anyone know if it has easily collapsable shafts? Another reason I am searching for a different cart is for ease of trailering. 

If not the hyperbike what would you recommend for someone looking to start CDE's; have a light weight cart; and be easy to load in a trailer?
Any advice would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## Abby P (Jul 20, 2021)

I *think* (having never done CDE, but in stuff I came across while researching the Hyperbike, in case I ever wanted to do CDEs) that it's legal for all phases but some suggest it is a disadvantage with the judges in dressage because the position of the driver's legs blocks a good view of the horse. But it's certainly legal, just might not be the most advantageous for turnout purposes but for a 32" mini it really would make her job so much easier because it's so very lightweight.

As far as your other question - I can fit my Hyperbike into the trunk of my midsized sedan, except for the shafts (I have a 37" mini though so my shafts are the longest ones, for your mare the shafts would probably fit too, in my trunk anyway  ). It takes approximately 10 seconds to remove the wheels and shafts and fold the seat down, and about 15 seconds to put it all back together again. Maybe not quite that little but literally, just a minute or two, it's really easy. And you can easily pick up the whole cart and lift it wherever you need to, as well, without taking it apart.

It is a bit fussy to balance. I feel like I still haven't gotten mine perfect, but I was totally new to driving when I bought it so I've had to first learn what needed to be done and then figure out how to get it done. If you're experienced with two-wheeled cart balancing already it might come a lot easier for you! It has a very wide wheelbase which makes it very stable but also a bit less forgiving of any bumps, you get a lot more movement in the shafts when one wheel goes over a rock or into a hole than you do in a cart with a narrower wheelbase.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 21, 2021)

I have never seen anyone use a hyperbike for dressage here. The judge at our last CDE did a clinic afterwards and he suggested my friend get a better cart for higher marks for turnout as she is using a very basic easy entry cart. She still came in first place, but she is always trying to better her score.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 21, 2021)

See, this is why I could not get into the CDE thing. It absolutely should not matter that your friend was using a basic cart as long as it was safe and clean and legal for the level. I ran into the same thing when I was taking lessons and we took Peanut to CDE's one year. The pressure to "upgrade" was real and ridiculous and turned me off of the sport. I felt the same way when I was riding and everyone went from brown dressage tack to black tack and woe the rider who ignored the trend. As long as the tack/cart/harness is legal it should not be considered when being judged. It's about the horse. When it starts to be about the $ spent on equipment, the playing field changes considerably. 
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 21, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> I have never seen anyone use a hyperbike for dressage here. The judge at our last CDE did a clinic afterwards and he suggested my friend get a better cart for higher marks for turnout as she is using a very basic easy entry cart. She still came in first place, but she is always trying to better her score.


Probably very true. Any cart is technically acceptable in AMHA shows, but I doubt one would ever see anything but a show cart win at National. And even at local shows, if all points were equal the judge would choose a competitor with a show cart over one with a regular EZ cart. It's the way of the world. 
I am not familiar with CDE, but would a hyperbike have an advantage over other vehicles because of weight and balance?
I have an ebike, which I love. Recently I found out that serious bike riders hate ebike riders because they don't have to work as hard!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 21, 2021)

Not sure, but the wheel base is wider so you would have to be more careful in cones not to knock down a ball! 

I don't know how the scoring goes for dressage in regards to how much turnout accounts for. I'm curious so I'll ask my friend.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 22, 2021)

I know there is a rule about how far the pony has to be from the seat or basket in the CDEs and that is what is tricky about the Hyperbike. 

There is a guy in Canada making what is called the K Cart/Bike. It is a little bit heavier than the Hyperbike but has adjustable shafts and was designed with CDEs in mind. You can read more about it here: HOME | My Site

My Kcart/bike is on it's way to me as I type! It should be here by Tuesday...


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 22, 2021)

> My Kcart/bike is on it's way to me as I type! It should be here by Tuesday...



That's cool Mindy, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 22, 2021)

MindySchroder said:


> I know there is a rule about how far the pony has to be from the seat or basket in the CDEs and that is what is tricky about the Hyperbike.
> 
> There is a guy in Canada making what is called the K Cart/Bike. It is a little bit heavier than the Hyperbike but has adjustable shafts and was designed with CDEs in mind. You can read more about it here: HOME | My Site
> 
> My Kcart/bike is on it's way to me as I type! It should be here by Tuesday...


Mindy, what made you decide to get one? I know you have loved your hyperbike. Is the fact that it's a little heavier better for the trail driving you do?


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 22, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Mindy, what made you decide to get one? I know you have loved your hyperbike. Is the fact that it's a little heavier better for the trail driving you do?


The fact that it can be used as a bike and as a training cart is one reason.

Another is that I have a very hard time getting my Hyperbike to balance. It's a constant problem. My shafts simply don't function well for Zorro. Kent has made the shafts adjustable on the K bike. I'm hoping that solves me balance issues!

When I approached Bob for help with my shaft and balance issues he treated me very poorly. The customer service was disappointing, as was the name calling. So I have been on the look out for another bike type option for awhile!


----------



## Abby P (Jul 22, 2021)

I can't wait to hear about how this one works for you, Mindy!


----------



## Capriole (Jul 22, 2021)

He called you names!?! How rude and unprofessional!
I was planning on getting a hyperbike....but, that really makes me think twice.....especially since the Kcart looks to be very similar (I don't think a ...what....25lb difference is going to matter  )


----------



## BSharpRanch (Jul 22, 2021)

This is my daughter and her little speed demon doing cones at one of our ADTs a few years ago. The cart was bought for a song as nobody thought it was worth anything. It is designed like the lyre shaped racing sulkies, which for her horse, works perfect! Hubby added a seat back and added solid wheels to make it abide by the rules. Light weight and balances nicely with an active seat.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 23, 2021)

I know that the hyberbike is "illegal" for dressage and cones in the driving clubs close to me. I don't know exactly why it is but that's what they tell me. 

Mindy!!! I'm so glad you found that cart/bike. I've been discouraged from the other bike because of my interactions/questions with the owner as well. I can't wait for your review on the KCart!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 23, 2021)

BSharpRanch said:


> This is my daughter and her little speed demon doing cones at one of our ADTs a few years ago. The cart was bought for a song as nobody thought it was worth anything. It is designed like the lyre shaped racing sulkies, which for her horse, works perfect! Hubby added a seat back and added solid wheels to make it abide by the rules. Light weight and balances nicely with an active seat.


I love this cart!!! You were so lucky to stumble upon it. I would snap up any sulky style cart I came across that might fit my boy


----------



## Kelly (Jul 23, 2021)

MindySchroder said:


> There is a guy in Canada making what is called the K Cart/Bike. It is a little bit heavier than the Hyperbike but has adjustable shafts and was designed with CDEs in mind. You can read more about it here: HOME | My Site
> 
> My Kcart/bike is on it's way to me as I type! It should be here by Tuesday...




Mindy,
I was considering a hyperbike because it is easy to disassemble to fit in my van, Do you know if this bike comes apart easily like the hyperbike? I am now really considering purchasing one of these instead, and the price is better too, so that’s a plus. How long ago did you order it? How long does it take to receive it? …… sorry…. maybe I should email them with all my questions…. LOL LOL 
Thanks!!
Yes, agree with MajorC, can’t wait to read your review!!!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 23, 2021)

I ordered mine in May. I know he was moving at the time which made everything take a little longer. I may be getting a shipment of these carts in... getting them to the US is a bit tricky and expensive! I'm not sure how much they break down. I do think the wheels come off and the shafts too which is as far as the Hyperbike breaks down.


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Aug 9, 2021)

Another option in Canada - we specialize in the minis and our carts are popular all over North America. Our first cart into the USA was this one - little Blu is 32 inches tall and he won every CDE he entered with this cart. You can connect with us via the contact form on the pattysponyplace.com website.


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Aug 9, 2021)

Figured I would show you this one too. Another all original design from Kelly Miller. The Firefly is one of the most fun little carts he has designed to date.They average 60 pounds, but the little pastel one on the page was 55. Easy entry, the sprung shafts are the key element of the function of the cart - it can knock down for hauling - ships in two boxes by mail. Not traditional, but is light, and a lot of fun! The Firefly


----------



## 5minis (Oct 5, 2021)

Patty's Pony Place said:


> Figured I would show you this one too. Another all original design from Kelly Miller. The Firefly is one of the most fun little carts he has designed to date.They average 60 pounds, but the little pastel one on the page was 55. Easy entry, the sprung shafts are the key element of the function of the cart - it can knock down for hauling - ships in two boxes by mail. Not traditional, but is light, and a lot of fun! The Firefly


I purchased a Firefly it was delivered June 2020, I had nothing but major trouble with it, including the seat coming off and a wheel cracking, causing a run away situtation. I was promised a refund but they can't get the money together. It seems that they are in their backyard making carts, not a business and no insurance. 
I also drive a Hyperbike which I absolutely luv. Bob has been 100% supportive in every way.


----------

